# Who says you caint pick up chicks on a Whizzer???



## StevieZ (Jun 17, 2011)

I picked this Chick up on my Whizzer today LOL


----------



## robertc (Jun 17, 2011)

Who said you need a Harley to pick up chicks? You have the proof in hand or should I say, on the bike.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

The alternate design philosophy to the moped is the so-called motor-assist or pedal-assist bicycle. These machines utilize the pedals as the dominant form of propulsion, with the motor used only to give extra assistance when needed for hills or long journeys.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Ya! The lovely girls really dig 'em. You have the proof. Problem is you'll never get the bike back until something breaks.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 7, 2012)

Good times. LOl I love the whizzer. She rides it to once in a while.


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spankable*

for sure--- but the minions of mindless HD chicks still rule- one OC chopper event brings 175k people- a good % "chicks"--------------- NO - I MEAN NO- vintage bike meet even bought 10%- we are freaks.


----------



## Boris (Sep 7, 2012)

wak1567 said:


> The alternate design philosophy to the moped is the so-called motor-assist or pedal-assist bicycle. These machines utilize the pedals as the dominant form of propulsion, with the motor used only to give extra assistance when needed for hills or long journeys.




If this bike (not a Whizzer) happened to be an old original Whizzer, the motor would be the dominant form of propulsion.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> If this bike (not a Whizzer) happened to be an old original Whizzer, the motor would be the dominant form of propulsion.




I was just thinking the same thing Dave, these things are a great form of propulsion, even if they are 60+ years old. some more of Ron Houk stuff. you should see the Luxembourg whizzer motors.

Ray


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2012)

Even with the Chinese motors you cant pedal them very far.Use the pedals to start the thing.


----------



## Boris (Sep 11, 2012)

bike said:


> for sure--- but the minions of mindless HD chicks still rule- one OC chopper event brings 175k people- a good % "chicks"--------------- NO - I MEAN NO- vintage bike meet even bought 10%- we are freaks.




The direction this thread is taking is a perfect example of why so few "chicks" attend the swap meets. And you're being very generous at 10%


----------



## Boris (Sep 11, 2012)

mason_man said:


> I was just thinking the same thing Dave, these things are a great form of propulsion, even if they are 60+ years old. some more of Ron Houk stuff. you should see the Luxembourg whizzer motors.
> 
> Ray




Damn Ray!!!


----------



## mason_man (Sep 11, 2012)

If a little more propulsion is desired then this one seater maybe the answer, and maybe able to get a chick or 2.
Tom Medlock is doing the resto for the Agajanians family, i'm just there getting in this way, kinda like at Ron's place.

Ray


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 13, 2012)

is that a supercharged fuel injected Offenhauser DOHC? WOW. I want to build a motorcycle out of that.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes this is a original whizzer frame and rear fender. The rest of the bike including the motor. Was juuunk. But no mater how you look at it. It is still a great ride.


----------



## mason_man (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes it's a offy, and it sports Stuart Hilborn fuel injection.

Ray


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2012)

*Motorcycles, girls, rock...*

[video=youtube;d2XdmyBtCRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2XdmyBtCRQ[/video]


----------

